# Cardiff NHS cardiff wfi direct nurses number



## Ttcivf2016 (Jan 3, 2016)

Do any of you ladies have a number for the direct number of nurses office at wfi NHS Cardiff, I've rang 3 times today and no answer and need to get blood results asap! Many thanks x


----------

